# plexiglass tank hood



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

I am thinking about makin' a plexiglass hood for my tank, but I have read in certain places that it obsorbs some of the frequencies of light before it passes through the glass. Is this true? And if so, is it a big enough factor not to do it?


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

All types of oods absorb or refract certain frequencies of light, but plexiglass I believe has a tendency to yellow and warp due to the warmth from the light, I'd suggest a glass pane or two, although its a bit more fragile it has a tendency to be a better in the long run.

-Brandon


----------



## FreeEnterprise (Mar 5, 2009)

I would recommend against it...

UV light is the key to a good reef. And all substrates will decrease the amount of UV light that gets to your corals, therefore decreasing their ability to get what they need from the expensive lights you put above... Even water decreases the UV level... That is why your low light corals like to be further down in the tank.


----------

